# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Pls kan iemand me verder helpen?

## ikmaakmezorgen

Hoi, ik en mijn vriendin zitten met een probleem!
Nu ongeveer 10 maanden sukkelt mijn vriendin met haar menstruatie:
deze blijft uit, komt 2 maal per maand,...
Daarboven op heeft ze hevige krampen in haar onderbuik EN liesstreek en tijdens het vrijen is ze onlangs in elkaar gekropen van de pijn.
De doktoren hebben haar dan een zwaardere pil gegeven en bleek die pijn verleden tijd.
Nu is ze een kleine 3 maand geleden gestopt met haar pil met de intentie om zwanger te worden.De blijdschap was dus ook groot toen haar maandstonden uitbleven.Maar tevergeefs, de test bleek tot 2 maal toe negatief en de pijnlijke krampen in de onderbuik namen weer toe. Ze heeft dus tot nu toe nog steeds haar maandstonden niet (3 maanden) maar volgens de dokter en gyneacoloog is er niets aan de hand!
Kan iemand zich bij dit verhaal meten of weet er iemand wat dit misschien zou kunnen zijn? Ik probeer rustig te blijven, maar ik maak me meer zorgen als ik laat zien. Ik hoop dat jullie iets weten zodat ik dit kan afdrukken en rond onze gynae zijn oren kan slaan!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Het klinkt er heel erg naar dat je vriendin een zeer onregelmatige menstruatie heeft. Hierdoor is het meteen ook erg moeilijk om te merken wanneer er sprake is van een zwangerschap. Je moet iig gewoon bij de gynaecoloog uitleggen wat het probleem precies is en of hij eventueel een andere oplossing heeft! Helaas kan ik je verder niet helpen, ben wel zeer benieuwd wat de gynaecoloog te vertellen heeft, dus hou je ons op de hoogte?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikmaakmezorgen

Hoi,

bedankt voor je snelle reactie.
Raar dat ze voor heel dit gebeuren dan een zeer nauwkeurige menstruatie had.
Maar dit kan uiteraard veranderen.
Dit verklaart dan nog wel de pijn niet, ik vindt het namelijk nogal vreemd dat je menstruatiepijnen hebt gedurende de ganse maand.
Komende week gaan we naar een nieuwe gynaecoloog (dit wordt de derde na ook nog eens 3 doktoren).

Ook misschien niet onbelangrijk om te melden is dat baarmoederhalskanker in haar familie een terugkerende ongenode gast is.

Hou jullie op de hoogte

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Is je vriendin al getest op baarmoederhalskanker? Dit lijkt me een slim idee om even te laten controleren aangezien het in de familie zit! De pijnen zijn idd heel vreemd, maar helaas heb ik hier geen verklaring voor. Ik heb wel een verklaring voor de plotselinge verandering van menstruatie. Na het stoppen met de anticonceptiepil wordt je hormoonhuishouding een beetje door de war gegooid! Dit kan verklaren waarom je vriendin nu zo'n vreemde menstruatie heeft..

Succes bij de nieuwe gynaecoloog!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikmaakmezorgen

Hoi, iets meer als een jaar geleden hebben we haar dmv een uitstrijkje laten testen.
Deze was gelukkig negatief.
Hebben ook tegen de dokter 2 weken geleden verteld dat baarmoederhalskanker beroemd is in hun familie, maar een nieuw uitstrijkje was nog niet nodig hoor *zucht*

Groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Een jaar geleden is al best een tijd terug voor iets wat erg in de familie zit, baarmoederhalskanker kan ieder moment ontstaan. Ik zou even doordrammen bij de dokter dat jullie zekerheid willen hebben dat het idd niet alsnog ontstaan is! Vooral als het in de familie zit lijkt mij dat de dokter hier mee moet instemmen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikmaakmezorgen

Hoi,
zoals afgesproken liet ik jullie nog iets weten.
Gisteren nogmaals bloed laten trekken...
Nu blijkt het ook om een darmprobleem te gaan omdat ze niet vaak genoeg naar toilet kan gaan.
En dit alles zit een beetje in de weg... voor het kleine groeiende wezentje in haar buik!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


thx voor alle hulp!

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke proficiat!!!!!

----------

